# Air to Water Heat Pump



## jim connolly (Oct 29, 2010)

My wholesaler started carrying the Daikin Altherma.
Anyone install these, or perhaps another model? Got any brand recommendations, good or bad experiences, etc? Cheaper to operate than electric or oil-fired boiler?
Just Curious.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

all of the ones up here are water to water or DX systems...

ambient air temp is to low up here to be effiecient.

it all depends on your climate if it will be worth while...

you should get close to 2 to 1 ratio or cop on that air to water.


----------

